# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Список программ для востановления стертых файлов.

## Minos

Нужный файл всегда удаляется в самый неподходящий момент и, как раз, мимо корзины. Однако не все потеряно. Файл физически не удаляется с носителя, а просто место занимаемое файлом помечается как свободное. Если соблюдать ряд правил, то файл возможно будет востановить.

1. Не храните важные файлы на системном диске. Мои документы лучше перенести на отдельный логический диск.
2. Делайте резервные копии (тогда востанавливать удаленный файл не придется).
3. Следите за фрагментацией диска.
4. Держите под рукой установленную программу для востановления удаленных файлов.

Список программ для востановления случайно удаленных файлов:

Search and Recover 2 http://www.iolo.com/sr/2/
[email protected] UNDELETE http://www.active-undelete.com/
[email protected] File Recovery http://www.file-recovery.net/
GetDataBack http://www.runtime.org/
DiskInternals Uneraser http://diskinternals.com/
Zero Assumption Digital Image Recovery http://www.z-a-recovery.com/digital_image_recovery.htm

Программы для востановления данных с поврежденных носителей:
BadCopy Pro http://www.jufsoft.com/badcopy/
Restore Data http://2dsoft.nm.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

addon:

FinalData

R-Studio

Restorer2000

Recoverer4all

EasyRecoveryPro

----------


## werewolf

Можно пользоваться Norton System Works, там есть такая такая штука UnErase Wizard.

----------


## Pechkin

вот только что рядом выложил пост, есть еще PC Inspector File Recovery
много раз выручал, и на FAT32, и на NTFS (WinXP SP2)

http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/uk/welcome.htm

----------


## pig

Paragon Partition Explorer - входит в состав Partition Manager и Hard Disk Manager

----------


## RiC

EasyRecovery™ Professional

----------


## Sanja

Acronis Recovery Expert - restores deleted partitions

----------


## propolis

С помощью которой из приведенных можно восстанавливать файлы на сетевых дисках?

----------


## Iceman

Нашёл интересную статью:
http://iatp.irklib.ru/sites/Karmadan...ry/1_First.htm

----------


## gines

> С помощью которой из приведенных можно восстанавливать файлы на сетевых дисках?


Вроде GetDataBack http://www.runtime.org/ умеет такое.

----------


## Кнур

Подскажите пожожалуйста как совершать RESIZE DISK для исправления BAD SEKTORS,,?

----------


## anton_dr

лучше для этой цели использовать MHDD. Только хелп почитать сначала.

----------


## Кнур

Усёк, Спасибо

----------


## Jolly Rojer

FileRescue Pro хорошая прога читает и восстанавливает с NTFS и FAT а так же легко восстанавливает файло удаленное с флешек.... если флешка форматнутая то ни чего восстановить конечно же не удастся. (фотки с карточек фотика при условии что флешка не форматировалась с компа, если форматировалась фотоаппаратом то восстанавливает без проблем)

----------


## tar

Back2Life 2.4R отлично восстанавливает jpg, а PC Inspector 4.0 восстанавливает jpg, но их содержимое совсем не является jpg, т.е. в восстанавливает в jpg левые байты. Почему?
Пробовал nofat, fat1, fat2 - одна ерунда.
А Back2Life 2.4R - отличная вещь, тока жалко денег на полную версию.

----------


## stopka2top

файлы PhotoRec http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
разделы TestDisk    http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

----------


## PavelA

Добавлю:
Avira Unerase Personal (свободная для персонального использования)

O&ODiskRecovery

Undelete Plus (свободная)

И самая мощная и необходимая R-Studio 3.5 Стоит дорого, но умеет восст. флешки, сетевые диски.

----------


## Белый Сокол

Recuva - небольшая бесплатная утилита, которая предназначена для восстановления файлов, удаленных с ПК случайно или потерянных в результате программного сбоя или ошибки в работе приложений. Проста в использовании, не требует специальных знаний для успешного использования.
Оф. сайт - http://www.recuva.com/

----------


## PavelA

Disk Digger (open source) - восстанавливает файлы.

----------


## tash253

Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли программы по восстановлению кеша IE?
Так как обычные программы по восстановлению файлов не помогли((

----------

